# starters



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

im a long way away from owning anything 'dangerous' but jus wandered wot is the 'best' DWA snake to own first


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

something not "to" fast so that ruless alllll elapids out :lol2: i would say something thats not known to be to aggresive but every snake is different.



*edit* Also taking peoples opinions on what an "easier" venomous snake is to handle isnt a good idea as handling techniques are different from person to person meaning the way the snake acts will be VERY different!


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

thx. so in your opinion wot would it be. jus tryin to see wot majority say


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there was a thread exactly the same as this a few days ago


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm puzzled....we're talking venomous snakes aren't we? if so, all that matters is that you can properly care for it without getting bitten and not having it escape. isn't that right? a beginner venomous snake eh?....that says to me a venomous snake that you can make mistakes with.......am i right? i can't think of a venomous snake that it would be cool to be nailed by.......it's always a bad scene. why not get a really pissed off colubrid that would love to bite you and treat it as you would a venomous one. if it escapes or bites you...you lose. like for an elapid, why not a grown black racer...they act very much like a mamba and have a horrid attitude. practice moving it and feeding it as you would a real mamba. use your hooks and holding cans just like it was the real deal. i don't know, it seems to me that this would give you real life experience without the high stakes.......am i off the mark on this? why jump straight into a real hot? i've kept hots but i had tons of wild, non-venomous snake experience so i already knew how to handle them. racers included. they'll give you a run for your money......oh well, ignore this if it seems silly...i just threw it in there for folks to ponder.....just makes sense to me.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> i'm puzzled....we're talking venomous snakes aren't we? if so, all that matters is that you can properly care for it without getting bitten and not having it escape. isn't that right? a beginner venomous snake eh?....that says to me a venomous snake that you can make mistakes with.......am i right? i can't think of a venomous snake that it would be cool to be nailed by.......it's always a bad scene. why not get a really pissed off colubrid that would love to bite you and treat it as you would a venomous one. if it escapes or bites you...you lose. like for an elapid, why not a grown black racer...they act very much like a mamba and have a horrid attitude. practice moving it and feeding it as you would a real mamba. use you hooks and holding cans just like it was the real deal. i don't know, it seems to me that this would give you real lkife experience without the high stakes.......am i off the mark on this? why jump straight into a real hot? i've kept hots but i had tons of wild, non-venomous snake experience so i already knew how to handle them. racers included. they'll give you a run for your money......oh well, ignore this if it seems silly...i just threw it in there for folks to ponder.....just makes sense to me.


I wouldnt say mistakes, but theres a big difference between keeping a 10ft mamba or a 3-4ft copperhead.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I wouldnt say mistakes, but theres a big difference between keeping a 10ft mamba or a 3-4ft copperhead.


 
how is a mamba any different from a black racer other than size though? they even look nearly the same. as for a copper head, a water snake acts much like them in defensive posture.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

there are no starter venomous as they can all do damage when they bite. most people would say go for a copperhead as the venom ain really as bad as some of the other snake species: victory:


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

I think the way to look at it in my view is if it's on DWA and you know it could be naughty then treat it the same ie: copper head = mamba treat them with the same respect as they require the same respect if not you will come to a sticky end. 

Like i say just my view


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> how is a mamba any different from a black racer other than size though? they even look nearly the same. as for a copper head, a water snake acts much like them in defensive posture.


um.. a black racer doesnt have the deadly capabilites of a mamba would be the obvious one..:lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

SiUK said:


> um.. a black racer doesnt have the deadly capabilites of a mamba would be the obvious one..:lol2:


no..but if you get bitten by one you know you are no where near ready or careful enough.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> no..but if you get bitten by one you know you are no where near ready or careful enough.
> 
> Mason


only if your treating it like a hot, if its hooked or tonged all the time then no you shouldnt get bitten, most people would be using trap boxes with mambas anyway, I still think it would be stupid to get a mamba as a first hot, which is the point I made in the first place.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

aalthough i dont keep hots i will give my opinion..

its based upon the "what do you keep" thread.. and most people seem to go for some sort of rattlesnake .. unsure of latin names.. or locals etc.. so ill just say rattle snake..

look on there...

i suppose it all depends on your capabilities... i would never enter hots without prior encounters with someone elses colelction... just watching how they do it etc...

are there any hots that when they bite it wont kill .. will just.. knock the prey out or something whilst they eat it..?? more of a mild venom ?? like i say i dont keep and havent researched them.. just wondering 

peace

James


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

VieT said:


> are there any hots that when they bite it wont kill .. will just.. knock the prey out or something whilst they eat it..?? more of a mild venom ?? like i say i dont keep and havent researched them.. just wondering
> 
> peace
> 
> James


 
Yep but then would not be on dwa :2thumb: Mangrove for start :whistling2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

brian said:


> Yep but then would not be on dwa :2thumb: Mangrove for start :whistling2:


 
montpellier snakes are on the dwa list, and they wont kill you, but you will feel it. i mentioned this in the other very similar thread a few days ago. 

Alex


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

There are quite a few venomous out there that* might* not kill you, however you still run the risk of permanent internal injuries...oh an the odd appendage might rot and drop off........ but hey :crazy:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh...one of my favorite topics:banghead:

There is NO good starter venomous snake period! Even Copperheads cause fatalities.

The correct way to go about this is to find a mentor and learn to work & care for his/her animals under their supervision. Then you will not only learn to work safely but get a feeling for what YOU feel confortable dealing with on a routine basis. You might even obtain the species your interested in work with and keep it at their facility till you your ready.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

sorry if there was a previous thread, only jus started on here. so for future reference the best thing to do is start off with a quick non-venamous snake and learn off someone who knows wot there doing?:2thumb:


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Oh...one of my favorite topics:banghead:
> 
> There is NO good starter venomous snake period! Even Copperheads cause fatalities.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with viper keeper. Thats how i got into it, i was lucky enough to work with some of uk top venomous snake handlers. You really want to be able to deal will any situation your put in when dealing with hots, and that comes with experience. The safest way of gettin this experience is to get somone to show you the ropes and build on it.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

i agree i had some fantastic tips from an experienced handler/keeper and i wouldt advise any hot to be kept unless you take some advise and a few basic lessons on the basic know hows.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

pmpimbura said:


> I have to agree with viper keeper. Thats how i got into it, i was lucky enough to work with some of uk top venomous snake handlers. You really want to be able to deal will any situation your put in when dealing with hots, and that comes with experience. The safest way of gettin this experience is to get somone to show you the ropes and build on it.




lucky you.. however some of us dont have this available to us..

i know of 3 hot keepers neer myself.. one living in my home town..

1 of these i know through a friend.. who knows him personaly and has done for many years... the other 2 i only know of and have met once each..

all of them are happy to offer advice.. but NONE of them will let anybody into the venom room.. 

------------------------------------------------------

i have read the caption at the begining of viperkeepers clips... "no snake with training wheels" all i was asking is, is there a snake that will basicalt give you a dead arm.. or make u ill rather than causing lasting damage... and from what i see.. maby a mangrove... but still... is that anything close to keeping a hot (taking into account these were classed as hots only a year ago)

peace

James


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

I can appreciate the difficultly of getting someone to take you on. It took me over a year before i got the chance of some real training, and it is even more difficult these days even though there are a lot more DWA keepers about. Just keep asking!

Iri


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

well, on sky one there a programme called Lion Man, I reckon i can convince Plymouth city counsel to give me a DWA lisence for my small student house to let me no only breed but work with and talk to Barbary lions..


thats a good starter DWA

or a Buffalo.


Olly


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

chimpy666 said:


> well, on sky one there a programme called Lion Man, I reckon i can convince Plymouth city counsel to give me a DWA lisence for my small student house to let me no only breed but work with and talk to Barbary lions..
> 
> 
> thats a good starter DWA
> ...


Lion man rules, *he's a lion man doing what he can*


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Lion man rules, *he's a lion man doing what he can*


I want to find the song so i can get it on my mobile so when out and about people can here what a great tune it is.

its surprisingly not on you tube...:hmm::hmm::-o


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

chimpy666 said:


> I want to find the song so i can get it on my mobile so when out and about people can here what a great tune it is.
> 
> its surprisingly not on you tube...:hmm::hmm::-o


yeh I know ive looked for it as well:lol2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

i would say a mangrove snake is good to start with. i know they have just been taken off the dwa list b4 anybody jumps the gun. there quite feisty and if you get bit its not to bad you just feel a bit ill and a bit sleepy, normally wares off after 24 hrs. so good practice for handling dwa snakes. and with a little reminder every now and again off what its like to get bit by a dwa snake that is not going to kill you!


----------

